# Xfire clubhouse



## effmaster (Feb 28, 2008)

For all those who have xfire installed in their computer to join together and put each other on their friends lists.

Il be updating this thread tomorrow sometime as we go so post away guys.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

loki17 Solaris17 is the nick...my link is in my sig...xfire is always online for me so add away...

but incase your to lazy here ya go..


----------



## effmaster (Mar 1, 2008)

bump!!!


----------



## Creatre (Mar 4, 2008)

creatre is mine.

Won't be on for another 2 weeks or so, pending how long my build takes.


----------

